# Why? Guess we drawn the lucky straw



## weebur (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello everyone, this is my first post,

My story begins at age 8, i am now 39. Don't worry i'll keep it short!

I was admitted to hospital at this early year, when it was discovered that I had a problem with my small bowel, part of it to my mum's recollection was twisted..

At age 11, I experienced intense episodes of diarrhoea. After numerous hospital tests which you will all be familiar with the rather embarrassing ones I was diagnosed with IBS. I was given all the usual things Colpermin, Loperamide etc.

In went through the next 15 years of so with frequent episodes of this, worst ones where I was in a car or somewhere unfamiliar, panicking about where the toilet was m would I make it in time etc?

I was then diagnosed with Acid Reflux Diseases, so then put on various acid prohibitors. I still take this to this day. SO...I then got to 18 stone, eating pretty bad foods, no exercise, general stuffing my face with crap.

I went to a Kineziologist wo said that I should go wheat free dairy free - I did this for best part of a year and I have to tell you this..I felt wonderful the symptoms seem to dissipate, I had so much energy plus I llost about 5 stonein weight...

I continued then for the next few years with not as many episodes of diarrhoea, I slowly introduce normal eating again, I still had the panic and stress of not getting to a toilet etc., that I'm afraid has never went away....

A few years ago, one sunny Saturday morning I felt a huge lump on my neck, it turned out I had goitre, so now I'm on thyroxine, yay more medication. This I get regular checked but I id have a bad period we here I couldn't swallow and they upped my dose.

So, last year things took a different turn, to the very day, I had very chronic diarrhoea given metrodiazanole, bleeding pretty heavily, going ot the bathroom in excess of 20 times a day. I was admitted to hospital, long story short, then thought I had UC, gave me asacol and sent me on my way with this and foam enemas...

This worked for a while, then I had a full endoscopy, if anyone has ever had one of these boy are they rough!!!!! I was then diagnosed with diverticulosis, again was sent on my way and told eat more fibre, it's just because you have IBS as well, you'll have flare ups.

Well, in the past few months I had had3 bowel infections, unwell most of the time, currently as I type this I'm in pain on my left side, 6th trip to the loo since 5.30 am and counting (oh and I'm meant to be going out tonight..hmmmm)

I have had the most awful antibiotic Metrodiazanole, this I have researched and I have found that this drug can actually caused bowel problems, and as I have been prescribed it a few ties now for the constant bowel infections I think it is making me worse.....

I have been given no help, no advice, and I am worried now that the pouches in my bowel are infected, the doc I will phone on Monday and will be very stern with because I want help...I want something to help me manage this....

I must add, my mother died last year, 2 months later my partners mother died of cancer and bowel problems this has not helped the IBS or diverticulosis - this is another story which ill maybe keep for another time, what I will tell you all is she died of Ischaemic bowel, so you see I am worried that I am following in her footsteps, she died at 57...

I joined this today in desperation, what's helping you? do you have diverticulosis/IBS/thyroid problems/Acid reflux? How do you cope with daily life??

Wee bur (Michelle)


----------

